# Free yarn for life, anybody interested?



## pin_happy (Mar 23, 2012)

Win Free Yarn for Life

1 Grand Prize Winner will receive Free Yarn for 20 years
2 2nd Place Prize Winners will receive Free Yarn for 1 year
50 3rd Place Prize Winners will receive a subscription to the magazine of their choice: Love of Knitting or Love of Crochet

Sweepstakes is open to U.S. and Canada residents, except Quebec
Ends at 11:59 PM ET on October 1, 2013

http://ck.upickem.net/engine/YourSubmission.aspx?contestid=88033&srid=40256683


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## vannavanna (Oct 15, 2012)

Darn it! I miss out again. I am in UK.


----------



## glenniemae (Mar 13, 2011)

Woo Hoo!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

vannavanna said:


> Darn it! I miss out again. I am in UK.


Me too.
:thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

I wonder how much yarn that would be? Not as much as some of us could knit I suppose.

What a shame I live in Aussie land. :-(

Oh here it is:
Prize will consist of $480USD worth of yarn per year for twenty (20) years.


----------



## fudgemcalary (Nov 1, 2012)

This may be a dumb question but here goes anyway.
Why is Quebec excluded?


----------



## dorfor (May 4, 2013)

sweetsue said:


> I wonder how much yarn that would be? Not as much as some of us could knit I suppose.
> 
> What a shame I live in Aussie land. :-(
> 
> ...


Me too :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

What company is this?
Very odd that it only asks for my personal information yet there is no "home" ?

Is this real or just want our info?


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

If you check the official rules the yarn can only be purchased from one site up to 4 times in the year
That site is
http://www.patternworks.com


----------



## HalloweenCat (Feb 20, 2013)

cathie02664 said:


> What company is this?
> Very odd that it only asks for my personal information yet there is no "home" ?
> 
> Is this real or just want our info?


I was kinda thinking the same thing. They web page doesn't look professional enough for my taste. I love the idea of winning this!... But I don't win these kind of things anyways


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Do you have to knit everything before they give you more?!


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

My guess is local laws about sweepstakes. This happens all the time in the US, I'm sure it does elsewhere also.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Here is a link to the rules. 
http://ck.upickem.net/engine/Rules.aspx?contestid=88033


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

You can google it and it comes up under lloveof knitting.com. I will fill it in from there!


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you for the link. I hope I win! I am so greedy when it comes to yarn. I am a shameless yarn hussy!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

dorfor said:


> Me too :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


Me too. :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

vannavanna said:


> Darn it! I miss out again. I am in UK.


I just entered myself and didn't see any restrictions of locations. Go ahead and enter!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Chrissy said:


> Me too.
> :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


Boo hoo I'm in Oz.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

pin_happy said:


> Win Free Yarn for Life
> 
> 1 Grand Prize Winner will receive Free Yarn for 20 years
> 2 2nd Place Prize Winners will receive Free Yarn for 1 year
> ...


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

even though the rules say you can enter every day, I seem to be limited to 1 entry...


----------



## GrapeJam (Oct 4, 2011)

It is just below Prince Edward Island.


----------



## Cynthia Turner (Oct 16, 2012)

EZ2 said:


> Thank you for the link.  I hope I win! I am so greedy when it comes to yarn. I am a shameless yarn hussy!


;-) Not if I get there first...hehe. But I think I like to share...?


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

fudgemcalary said:


> This may be a dumb question but here goes anyway.
> Why is Quebec excluded?


I have asked that question since I live in quebec and the response was because of the language laws here. the companies offering these wonderful contests and draws would have to spend a fortune in translation and all the paper work. such a shame because I personally feel it is to our advantage to know more than one language. I grew up in a bilingual home and have always been so appreciative of my parents to gift me with both heritages.


----------



## amandaboyce (Jul 14, 2013)

Quebec has different lottery laws than the rest of Canada. Almost any contest up here is not open to Quebec residents.


----------



## Marly (Dec 5, 2012)

sweetsue said:


> I wonder how much yarn that would be? Not as much as some of us could knit I suppose.
> 
> What a shame I live in Aussie land. :-(
> 
> ...


I probably wont live that long LOL


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

cathie02664 said:


> What company is this?
> Very odd that it only asks for my personal information yet there is no "home" ?
> 
> Is this real or just want our info?


If you go to the love of knitting website 
http://www.loveofknitting.com you can find the entry form under contests. I think it is ok.


----------



## not enough yarn (May 29, 2012)

When you filled out the form you had to pick either USA or Canada.The drawing ends on my birthday boy winning would be a great gift.


----------



## kniturassoff (Jul 20, 2011)

Bc is there if you scroll down farther than the states. I entered. Maybe you need to scroll down farther for Quebec


----------



## Nanabee26 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for the info and link.


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

Its through loveofknitting.com and you get the yarn from patternworks.com


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

I entered. Thank you for this notification.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

rjazz said:


> even though the rules say you can enter every day, I seem to be limited to 1 entry...


Rjazz,
What is your Avatar?
My grandson put one of these on my front door knob on the inside, so he would protect me, while this grandson is not here!


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

I am just wondering, what's the possibly of you going OVER your limit, and spending too much, because you want a particular yarn?....Like I would! Therefore, they have to win, even if you win.....do you see what I mean?
Of course you will have to pay tax on that!
I probably spend more than $480 a year on yarn, and yarn related things. They are surely looking for new customers.
Oh well, just my thoughts!


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

I am entered and e-mails is all that I will probably get, but I can live with that. Hope someone from this website wins. thanks for sharing the info.


----------



## vixensuzyq (Jun 21, 2013)

Entered and just got email for 'free' issue of Love of Knitting. I am sure they are trying to get us to subscribe to their magazine. It also states that it is only for the US.

That is okay as we don't have to go ahead and subscribe.

Just hope that they let someone on this forum win.


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

thanks sooo much for sharing


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Us poor ole Aussies NEVER get included in any "give-aways"!!


----------



## walkingagain (Mar 23, 2011)

cathie02664 said:


> What company is this?
> Very odd that it only asks for my personal information yet there is no "home" ?
> 
> Is this real or just want our info?


Just what I thought!

Cathie


----------



## SIPSIS (Oct 24, 2011)

Read all the Sweepstakes Rules...If you do not use up the $480 of yarn within the year, you forfeit that which you don't use...in other words, you can NOT add to your stash.. You HAVE to knit it all up or lose it...

Don't know about you, but I KNOW I'm not that fast of a knitter...so I guess this is not a Sweeps for me... 

Another note...you cannot keep the yarn to pass on to your special loved one who might wish to knit with it...You must knit it all up yourself...

I'm out! LOL


----------



## KnittingSquare (Sep 9, 2012)

vannavanna said:


> Darn it! I miss out again. I am in UK.


Me to I'm in Australia...never get a chance like this here


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

If you share with a friend how are they going to know? I won't win, so I'm not worried about it.


----------



## Marly (Dec 5, 2012)

kittykatzmom said:


> If you share with a friend how are they going to know? I won't win, so I'm not worried about it.


GOOD IDEA


----------



## not enough yarn (May 29, 2012)

There some yarns out there that cost big bucks.Buying some at $50.00 a skein wouldn't take long to use up the allotment.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Anyone who would pay $50.00 a skein must not have anything better to do with their money. Think how many groceries $50.00 would buy for someone out of work!


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

The rules didn't state that you would be required to show what your knit or crocheted. It did state however that you could only order yarn 4 times a year. They can also offer a cash buy out. This is really a promotion to get subscribers to their magazine. Be interesting to see if anyone really wins, but who will be checking? Not me.
It also states that in Canada they have to do a math test. Wonder why??? Sounds odd to me.


----------



## ogram (Dec 2, 2011)

I think I'll pass on this....sounds dicey to me.


----------



## not enough yarn (May 29, 2012)

I wouldn't pay $50.00 a skein but if they said I had to use up the yarn and do a project with it before getting more yarn I would get the expensive stuff that I normally never would buy.It would be a treat to get expensive yarn.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Yeah is the yarn is free why not - I was talking about people who would spend $50.00 a skein out of their own pockets.


----------



## linda6200 (Oct 11, 2011)

Wow! Thanks!


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

There is a law here in Canada that requires a skill testing question must be asked.....Most contests that I have won.......you can use a calculator......and or the question is sooo simple you can do it in your head. Quebec is a stand alone province in this area...with it's own set of rules.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Do you have any idea why Canada would have such a law?


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

kittykatzmom said:


> Do you have any idea why Canada would have such a law?


it is not all of canada. it is just one province and one government that gets elected in minority. it is not the ideals of most residents. but once the law is passed, seems like they cannot change it. very unpleasant when that party gets into power as they have once again. they just cause uprise and unrest amongst people whom used to get along well otherwise.


----------

